# What date works best for 2013 Halloween party?



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you think we would have a better party turnout on October 19 or November 2? We have a wedding on October 26, so that date is out for us. I worry that October 19 is too early and that by November 2 everyone will be over Halloween. Does anyone have any experience or advice about this? We want to have as big of a turnout as possible!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine is Oct 19- because everyone does theirs on the 26th......I will have a better turn out on the 19th. Or you can wait till next year...


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We have always had our party on the middle weekend and always had a good turn out. It's like it's kicking of the big Halloween count down!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

I think you guys are right! October 19 will work just fine and hopefully everyone won't have plans already!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I think either date would work. A few years ago we had our party on Nov 1st (sat) because Halloween fell on a friday...and me being a hairstylist meant that a lot of the people coming would have to work the following day if we had it on Halloween night. We had a great turn out and everyone had a blast. 

With Halloween being on a Thursday this year I think having it the sat. after works just fine. It's not like it falls on a monday and you're waiting until the next weekend to have it. With that being said...I also don't think that the 19th is too early. Having it a little earlier like that, to me, is a great kick off to the Halloween season and really gets everyone in the mood!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

if i had a perfectly clean house and yard i would have it the first weekend in october to kick the season into gear; however the reality is that i need every second i can get!!!


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm having my Halloween party on November 9th. My daughter goes off to school in the middle of October. I need a few weeks rest to get ready for the party. 

Generally, we always had our Halloween party after Halloween. It works out because it doesn't interfere with other parties. And my guests love taking advantage of the 50% off sales.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

We're doing ours on the 19th this year. I think it's fun to give the guests an early start on the holiday. Also, it gives us the weekend of to do something else, like visit a haunt or check out the local street festival. Plus, I always seem to have a better turn out if I do it the weekend before the weekend of.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

We're actually not having a party this year, because our friend is having his 30th birthday party. His birthday is October 30, so his party is going to be on the 25th.

I don't think the 19th is too early at all. I mean, we know people who have Halloween parties as early as the first weekend in October.

However, I think that this year the timing is pretty perfect for a November 2 party - it's Dia de los Muertos! I mean, if you can't have your party on Halloween itself, what could be a better day for it? You could use sugar skulls and other Mexican/southwestern Halloween decorations, you could have a TON of fun coming up with themed mixed drinks (lots of tequila!), and it would be a pretty unique theme. I haven't seen many Day of the Dead parties being thrown.

So I would personally vote for November 2 - and if you think that your guests will be "over" Halloween, just remind them, it's not Halloween, it's Dia de los Muertos!


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

I have been throwing my HW parties for 8 years now and I always have it in the middle of the month. The 19th this year. There is so much to do in Las Vegas in october, but Ive got a small following that plan for my party, I get about 150 people all day and night... and it grows every year... soon I wont be able to have it at my house!


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

The wedding we were going to on Oct 26 was moved to Sept, so we will be doing our party on Oct 26 this year. After seeing all of your replies, I like the idea of doing it earlier in the month. I am not sure I could have everything ready by then!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

We'll be doing ours on Sat, Oct 26th.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

My party is the 19th as well. I always hold them on the 3rd Saturday of October.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Before we moved, we always had our party the Last Saturday in October, no matter the date. That way everyone knew when it was. it was a standing invititation. I would do invitations, but it always helped to keep it the same weekend. Since we have moved, I think we'll still keep it the same. I too need all the time I can get & I start decorating the first of September.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

planning the kids party on the 18th with a rainout date on the 25th. i started doing friday nights about 3 years ago which gives me the entire weekend to recover. hoping to find a corn maze to go to on the 26th!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the weekend before Halloween best. It gives you a chance to enjoy the day while still being close enough for it to feel right.


----------

